# Dwayne Wade A Jerk?



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wade has truly become the wade everyone feared. i heard stories last year, that wade was being a jerk, but i didn't believe it. my cousin saw wade at the club last year and told me that wade was showing off to the girls and being a jerk. you can even look at the interviews that he dose. wade seems to be a jerk during the interviews, a suppose to lebron. if you listen to Maddog on 560 WQAM. Maddog said that soft, humble, innocent wade we knew is no longer their. even during the games, all wade dose is just show off.this is just my input.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

The only thing i don't like about Wade is his constant complaining for calls.

I've never gotten the impression that he was a jerk though, imo. I've seen something on him on ESPN i think about his life outside of bball and he seemed like a really cool guy. (Christian i think)


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You can't even spell his name right dude.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If I were him I'd be showing off all the time, too. What are you gonna do about it?


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

younge2468 said:


> Wade has truly become the wade everyone feared. i heard stories last year, that wade was being a jerk, but i didn't believe it. my cousin saw wade at the club last year and told me that wade was showing off to the girls and being a jerk. you can even look at the interviews that he dose. wade seems to be a jerk during the interviews, a suppose to lebron. if you listen to Maddog on 560 WQAM. Maddog said that soft, humble, innocent wade we knew is no longer their. even during the games, all wade dose is just show off.this is just my input.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=824902&p=16980590#p16980590




ur cousins a jerk....


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

younge2468 said:


> Wade has truly become the wade everyone feared. i heard stories last year, that wade was being a jerk, but i didn't believe it. my cousin saw wade at the club last year and told me that wade was showing off to the girls and being a jerk. you can even look at the interviews that he dose. wade seems to be a jerk during the interviews, a suppose to lebron. if you listen to Maddog on 560 WQAM. Maddog said that soft, humble, innocent wade we knew is no longer their. even during the games, all wade dose is just show off.this is just my input.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=824902&p=16980590#p16980590


Hes a pro athlete getting sweated on by all kinds of people. He's gonna let it go to his head at some point. As long as he isnt snitching on other ala Kob i'm fine.

Besides, the suff on the court is what should matters


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, as long as he's putting up his usual 27/8/5 then I could care less how he acts off the court as long as he's staying out of trouble, which he has.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I've heard those same things being said about LeBron, not Dwyane though. I met Shaq once when he was with the Lakers, I was in Jr High, and he was a complete *******. Some people consider Shaq a very cool guy. It's all about the situation, and the eyes of the person telling the story.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

in your mind, what does it mean to be a "jerk"? cuz i dont see it, especially in his interviews. not once have i seen Wade act like "jerk" in interviews.

do you give so much credence to the opinion of Maddog? believe everything he says? how about thinking for yourself.

and plz give me one example of him showing off during the game. surprise me.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yup, as long as he's putting up his usual 27/8/5 then I could care less how he acts off the court as long as he's staying out of trouble, which he has.


i agree. what he does in his personal life is none of our buisness. However we do hope he doesnt get into trouble or get hurt (Jayson Williams-Bulls?).

yeah he had issues with his wife but its not like this kind of thing doesnt happen. So things didnt work out--for whatever reason. thats his personal life. how about we concentrate for the upcoming season and how healthy Wade has gotten?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I heard when its a full moon out he goes and eats all the baby kittens he can find.

I also heard him and Jason Kidd like to get all liqoured up, take girls home and beat them senseless.

Only rumors though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I heard when its a full moon out he goes and eats all the baby kittens he can find.
> 
> I also heard him and Jason Kidd like to get all liqoured up, take girls home and beat them senseless.
> 
> Only rumors though.


R-Star, in regards to your avy, stop being such a jerk and showing off to the ladies in the club!!

you jerk.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Met Wade, never got the impression he was a jerk, sometimes being in a different setting can make you _appear_ that way. I can co-sign that out of that rookie class, Lebron James is a jerk with a capital "J".


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Cut him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

OmGgz Wade was showing off to some girls, and a random dude's cousin supposedly saw him do it! He's showing offs in games!!!!

Cut wade, trade Beasley for JJ Reddick. Now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No No No! Thats a bad trade!

Dwade for Luke Jackson, Matt Walsh and Christian Laettner's dried up turd. Now thats a deal!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> No No No! Thats a bad trade!
> 
> Dwade for Luke Jackson, Matt Walsh and Christian Laettner's dried up turd. Now thats a deal!


We could be the D-League Utah Jazz woot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

younge2468 said:


> Wade has truly become the wade everyone feared. i heard stories last year, that wade was being a jerk, but i didn't believe it. my cousin saw wade at the club last year and told me that wade was showing off to the girls and being a jerk. you can even look at the interviews that he dose. wade seems to be a jerk during the interviews, a suppose to lebron. if you listen to Maddog on 560 WQAM. Maddog said that soft, humble, innocent wade we knew is no longer their. even during the games, all wade dose is just show off.this is just my input.


I'll be honest with you man, if I was D-Wade, I'd be showing off to girls at the club every night! I mean ****, I'm a 24 yr old with 2 jobs, and I go out and try to show off....imagine if I was D-Wade! I'd be lucky to make it to the end of my current contract, the Heat wouldn't have to worry about re-signing me in 2010 - get Bosh and LeBron - I'll be on South Beach making Wilt Chamberlain look like A.C. Green!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol: at that last line. Classic S-D!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Almost everything guys do are to impress women. Seriously whether it's the certain clothes we wear or what not. That's just how guys are. Btw does Wade even need to show off to girls I figured someone with his status just needs to show up to get the girls attention


----------



## -mihkel- (Jan 1, 2007)

> This message is hidden because *younge2468* is on your ignore list.


eace::lol:


----------



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

*-mihkel- you need to stop ridding wade sausage.​*:chill:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Is this a gossip forum now?

Who the **** cares.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

-mihkel- said:


> eace::lol:


I'll join you on that one.



sMaK said:


> Is this a gossip forum now?
> 
> Who the **** cares.


Agreed completely with this post.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Who cares if he's a jerk, he can still make a layup.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

lebron is a speeding mom hating jerk. wade is a ******* backstabbing cheater who show off in clubs on the court and acts like an ahole. carmelo is an underrated star who drags the nuggets into the playoffs in the west each year. finally we all agree.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:

Get out of our forum. :azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

younge2468 said:


> *-mihkel- you need to stop ridding wade sausage.​*:chill:


Dude, didn't you call for Pat Riley to resign after like 1 game? eace:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Get out of our forum. :azdaja:


you act like i started this thread. :usa:thank god for american heros like Kobe and Melo who will restore our place in basketball. :biggrin:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Melo is definitely the driving force behind the Nuggets' success.





and by driving I mean driving under the influence


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Melo is definitely the driving force behind the Nuggets' success and by driving I mean driving under the influence


technically alcoholism is a disease. What excuse does Lebron James have for driving triple digits (which he was caught doing) and indangering the public? Or what excuse does Wade have for leaving his wife for Star Jones? :biggrin:. Two jerks and one drunk american patriot.


----------



## younge2468 (Jun 29, 2006)

I love wade just as much as the next guy, but he seems to have changed. Some players are jerks and some are not, but when your in a closed area and there is few people there and some1 wishs you good health, i would think you would say thanks or atleast show some emotion, but he does not. I have met wade about 8 or 9 times and most of the time in small groups and from day one till now he has changed. Honestly, i think him being with Zo could help. Zo can be a jerk aswell but he gives back alot of his time and no matter what happens, if you wish Zo good health or good luck in the future he has always showd some gratitude. To end my point, ill post a quote that Brian Grant once told me"The Players that forget the fans are the ones who Forget why there playing". What made Wade a super star was the fire of being a underdog, once he one the title i think it got to his head and lost it, i think after this season, he will regain it and hopefully go back to his old ways. Last Season may of brought Micheal beasley to the heat but hopefully it brings back the Wade that always wanted to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> technically alcoholism is a disease. What excuse does Lebron James have for driving triple digits (which he was caught doing) and indangering the public? Or what excuse does Wade have for leaving his wife for Star Jones? :biggrin:. Two jerks and one drunk american patriot.


Wow, I hope this is a joke, for your sake.


----------

